# Craftsman 247.88970 auger belt problem



## skins6983

Hello,

I have a 26in Craftsman 247.88970 snowblower and last winter I used it a handful of times and noticed a loud noise coming from the belt/pulley cover. I removed the cover and noticed that the auger belt was very loose when not under load and it was flopping around and hitting the cover. I replaced the belt thinking it was stretched with the belt recommended in the owners manual, however I am still having the same problem. I adjusted the idler pulley and auger cable as much as I could. It helped some but it still is way too loose/big. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## BrooklynDaddy

*Tighten nut*



skins6983 said:


> I have a 26in Craftsman 247.88970 snowblower and last winter I used it a handful of times and noticed a loud noise coming from the belt/pulley cover. I removed the cover and noticed that the auger belt was very loose when not under load and it was flopping around and hitting the cover. I replaced the belt thinking it was stretched with the belt recommended in the owners manual, however I am still having the same problem. I adjusted the idler pulley and auger cable as much as I could. It helped some but it still is way too loose/big. Does anyone have any suggestions?



If your craftsman is the same as the one in this video - followhis advice on tightening the nut.


----------



## skins6983

I already tried adjusting it. I have it maxed out. When I installed the belt, there is a lot of slack.


----------



## Jackmels

Check the Play in the auger Bearing. A Sloppy Bearing can cause this.


----------



## Motor City

I found with this set up, that the cables stretch pretty easy. Did you slide the bracket at the back of the machine, to put more tension on the cable? If so, I would look at replacing the cable next.


----------



## HCBPH

Some blowers had a light weight spring on the idler to just keep it touching the belt when not in use. Also some have 'guides' that mount to the frame to keep the belt from whipping. I've made a few of those for machines missing those parts. Some 1/8" rod, a good torch, something to do the bends around, a pair of snippers and a pair of vice grips is all it takes.


----------



## skins6983

Jackmels said:


> Check the Play in the auger Bearing. A Sloppy Bearing can cause this.


The auger bearing seems ok.


----------



## skins6983

Motor City said:


> I found with this set up, that the cables stretch pretty easy. Did you slide the bracket at the back of the machine, to put more tension on the cable? If so, I would look at replacing the cable next.


I did adjust the cable bracket. It was maxed out. It did help a little but the belt is still very loose when the auger lever is not engaged. Since it was maxed it, it did also cause the augers to turn even when the lever was not engaged. It does appear that the cable may be stretched. Is there an easy way to tell?

It does seem like if the idler pulley moved closer to the belt, it would take away the slack. But I don't see any other adjustments except on the idler pulley bracket which is maxed out and the auger cable bracket. Am I missing anything else? 

Thanks


----------



## Dauntae

skins6983 said:


> I did adjust the cable bracket. It was maxed out. It did help a little but the belt is still very loose when the auger lever is not engaged. Since it was maxed it, it did also cause the augers to turn even when the lever was not engaged. It does appear that the cable may be stretched. Is there an easy way to tell?
> 
> It does seem like if the idler pulley moved closer to the belt, it would take away the slack. But I don't see any other adjustments except on the idler pulley bracket which is maxed out and the auger cable bracket. Am I missing anything else?
> 
> Thanks


AHHH The Auger belt is supposed to be very loose when the lever is not engaged, It is moving because the cable might be a little too tight, There should also be a auger brake of sorts in the gearbox, I had a small issue with mine doing the same, When the lever is released there is a lever that has a rubber pad on it (actually looks like a rubber tube) that presses against the belt to stop the belt from catching on the drive pulley and spinning the auger, When you enguge the lever it moves the brake away and tightens the belt to engage the auger so you may have the adjustment a little tight and/or the brake may be worn down and not stopping the belt from spinning like mine was. Some thing to take a look into for you.


----------



## skins6983

Dauntae said:


> AHHH The Auger belt is supposed to be very loose when the lever is not engaged, It is moving because the cable might be a little too tight, There should also be a auger brake of sorts in the gearbox, I had a small issue with mine doing the same, When the lever is released there is a lever that has a rubber pad on it (actually looks like a rubber tube) that presses against the belt to stop the belt from catching on the drive pulley and spinning the auger, When you enguge the lever it moves the brake away and tightens the belt to engage the auger so you may have the adjustment a little tight and/or the brake may be worn down and not stopping the belt from spinning like mine was. Some thing to take a look into for you.



Thanks, I will look into that. I know you say the belt is supposed to be loose when the auger is not engaged, however its so loose that it actually sits about an inch up off of the pulley, like it is too long. But I know I have the correct belt. I will put the belt back on tomorrow and take a picture of it.


----------



## Dauntae

Yes it is as it should be, When you pull the lever it moves a third pulley against the belt to tighten it against the auger pulley to engage it, Seems so crude and old fashioned LOL But it's what they have been using for years and it works.


----------



## skins6983

Dauntae said:


> Yes it is as it should be, When you pull the lever it moves a third pulley against the belt to tighten it against the auger pulley to engage it, Seems so crude and old fashioned LOL But it's what they have been using for years and it works.



If this is the case, then why do you suppose that it flopping around hitting the belt cover when not engaged, but is tight enough that the auger spins even with the lever not pressed?


----------



## Motor City

skins6983 said:


> Thanks, I will look into that. I know you say the belt is supposed to be loose when the auger is not engaged, however its so loose that it actually sits about an inch up off of the pulley, like it is too long. But I know I have the correct belt. I will put the belt back on tomorrow and take a picture of it.


You definitely have the cable adjusted too tight. The augers shouldn't move. On some of those The belt does hit the belt cover. If you look at the inside, it has a thickened strip, where the belt rubs. This replaces some bent wires, they use to use, that where bolted to the engine, to keep the belts on.

Take a look in the owners manual, I think they will show how to adjust the cable.


----------



## HCBPH

skins6983 said:


> Thanks, I will look into that. I know you say the belt is supposed to be loose when the auger is not engaged, however its so loose that it actually sits about an inch up off of the pulley, like it is too long. But I know I have the correct belt. I will put the belt back on tomorrow and take a picture of it.



To me it sounds like something isn't routed correctly or you have the wrong belt regardless of the number on it. One other possibility is it's the wrong width belt. Regardless, I'd look for a shorter belt that doesn't grab when the auger control is released and tight when engaged.


----------

